# I need to find my Puppy Vizsla a new home



## RobB (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi, please don't hate me for putting this up here. I don't need hate mail, I feel bad enough already. 
I have a male CKC registered Vizsla, he is 5 and a half months old. He is a great dog, normal vizsla behaviours and loves to run. I am moving to England as my Grandmother has become extremely ill and there is no one to take care of her. I can not bring him and even if I could, what life would it be looking after a sick lady for a energetic puppy. 
He is healthy, had all his shots will come with toys, food, cage, and whatever else you think he needs I will get for you. He has graduated puppy class and likes to play with other dogs and loves kids but will knock the little ones down. 
I thought what better place then a vizsla forum to find him a new home. 
We got him for $1,300 and will be asking for a bit of that back. We are located in Toronto, Ontario. 
Please either PM me or something, I am leaving on January 10th and need to find him a home before then. I will not put him in any kind of shelter, I cannot imagine a vizsla in a 5 by 5 cage all day!!!
This is breaking my heart and I know all of you guys are vizsla lovers, as am I.


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

wish I could take him. I'm in california though :-\


----------



## jmmec (Sep 11, 2010)

I frequent the forum below -- you might want to post there too -- good luck!

http://gundogforum.com

There is a "Rescues", and "Dogs For Sale", and "Wanted To Buy" forums.


----------



## RobB (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok, perfect. I will check there ASAP! Thanks so much for the help. I would love someone from this forum to adopt him because I can see they are very caring towards their dogs and the breed. Its so great. Too bad not everyone treats dogs like these Vizsla's I have been reading about.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Good luck with your search Rob, would love to help but i'm in the UK


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Rob, 
Very sorry to hear of your grandmother's illness.
Also very sorry to hear you have to find your little guy a new home, that must be tough.
Is there any way you can make an arrangement with the breeder to have them find your guy a good home. Maybe that will be an option, I am sure they have a few people that could take the dog for you.
How would a non member get a hold of you if they wanted to see the pup? I can spread the word to a few friends who have expressed interest but are not part of this forum.
Let me know.
Good luck.


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

we have been looking for a male young V for a second one and we would love to take him but we are all the way down in Alabama, not close!


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Rob,

We spent a lot of time researching the possibilities of traveling with dogs before we picked our V up. We were unsure of our job posting at the time and were looking at the possibility of either having to move to UK or Singapore from the US. I am not sure if the rules would be the same for Canada, but presuming that they are, you wouldn't be allowed to travel with a 5-month old dog even if you wanted to. They only seem to allow dogs 6 months and older for international flights. At least that is how it was last time I checked. 

However, one more option for you could be to seek a local friend's help and keeping your V in a boarding for about a month in Canada itself. After that, some paperwork will be required to make travel arrangements for the dog to get to the UK, where, in all probability, he will have to stay in quarantine for around 30 days. They do this to ensure the dogs don't bring Rabies from countries that are affected by it. I'm not sure if Canada has that problem, but all dogs being transported from the US to the UK, need to be kept in quarantine in UK for 30 days. 

If you're unable to find someone to take the dog from you on short notice, you could explore this option as it would give you a good two months before having to worry about taking your V out for a walk. Of course you will be allowed to visit your V while in quarantine but that would depend on your convenience. 

Just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your grandmother Rob. Hopefully you can find a good home for your pup. I would also suggest checking with your breeder to see if they can find him a home.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your grandmother and having to give your dog up. Wishing you the best!


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Rob, I'm so sorry to hear this. I have a couple of people in mind in Tornto who aren't on the forum as well. Like Kian asked, is there a way to arrange to meet your V? If you like, please PM me your info.


----------



## Petro (Nov 28, 2010)

sent you a pm Rob


----------



## TESLA (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm interested.


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

Hope you find a good home for the pup. Sounds like you've put in some great work so far and I wish you the very best with your dog and your grandmother. I'm in the UK unfortunately.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi , I may be able to help. I sent you a pm,
Thanks,C


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey Rob, Sorry to hear about your grandmother.

Which breeder did you get your little guy from? I know a lot of breeders have the "first refusal" or something rule, where you give your dog back to your breeder and they try to re-home him. It was on our contract we signed for our pup. It might be the easiest route for you, and I'm sure your breeder would try to find a good home (a lot of them will give you the money that they get for the dog as well).

Good luck


----------



## wweary (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi 
Did you find a home for your Vizsla? If not send me a note
From Toronto


----------

